
ITT Technical Institute Shuts Down After Government Cut Off New Funding - endswapper
http://www.wsj.com/articles/itt-technical-institute-to-close-after-government-cuts-off-new-funding-1473163181
======
pavornyoh
Big thread running.
-[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12435978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12435978)

~~~
endswapper
Thanks, hiding.

